# Collision in the Dover Straits



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the BBC-

_Cargo ships in Dover Strait crash 

Two Antiguan-flagged cargo ships collided off the Kent coast when one overtook the other. 
Dover Coastguard said the accident between the Dealer and the Vindo happened 17 miles off Ramsgate, in the Dover Strait, at 0230 BST. 

Watch manager Frank O'Neill said no pollution occurred and no-one was hurt, although both ships were damaged. 

He said a coastguard tug was sent out as a precaution but the vessels were able to continue with their journeys. 

The Dealer, carrying animal feed, is travelling to Teignmouth, in Devon, while the Vindo, which is carrying fertiliser, is heading to Spain. 

"We've got the coastguard tug following them down the Dover Strait, taking photographs of their damage, and also checking to see that there is definitely no pollution," Mr O'Neill said. 

The Maritime and Coastguard Agency's enforcement branch and Port State Control officers have been notified of the incident, he added._

Rushie


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Here both vessels taken by Bituma aka Huug, in better times:


http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/5383/dealer00hp040905oq5.jpg


http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/8886/vindo02hp270805cj2.jpg


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Ruud,

This is not good - it took you all of 8 minutes to locate and post these photos. What on earth have you neen doing to involve such a delay!

(*))


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Very true Tonga

The service is definately slipping

Excellent Pics thou Ruud

Regards

NigelC


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy guys,

I'm so very sorry for this delay, and it won't happen again, as the next time it 'll be on time.
Had someone on the phone,needed a coffee,restarting my scannings..*puh!* what a life, will put the beer in the fridge,'cos need a cold one earlier today.(*))


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Excuses accepted Ruud

Just don't let it happen again

Regards

NigelC


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Dealer now approaching the Isle of Wight....Vindo well past it, so hopefully everything isok. Dealer will be in Teignmouth tomorrow, so I'll try and get a photo of her.

Rushie


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Well done Ruud, we quite understand, although frankly what would have happened if Noah had stopped to _make coffee and take a phone call_, heaven only knows.....


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

CAT O STROF

(i.e. he forgot the cats)

NigelC


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Cargoships collide*

*Courtesy of Tradewinds: published: 08:59 GMT, 06 September 2006 | last updated: 08:59 GMT, 06 September 2006 * 

_
Two German managed cargo ships collided in the English channel this morning after initial attempts by one of the vessels to make contact with the other failed. 


The 4,400-dwt Vindo (built 2004), managed by Hermann Buss, struck the 1,692-gt Dealer (built 1982), managed by E Strahlmann, some 17 miles east of North Foreland in the Dover Strait Traffic Separation Scheme. 




The Dover Strait Traffic Separation SchemeThe incident took place at 2.30 am this morning. 


The Dealer had initially tried to contact the Vindo by VHF but was unable to get a response. Coast Guard intervention ensured the Dealer was eventually able to reach the Vindo but the vessels were unable to avoid a collision. 


No injuries were suffered by crew on either ship and there was no pollution, confirmed the Maritime and Coastguard Agency (MCA) today. The ships sustained some damage though both have indicated they will continue on their passage. 


The Dealer was en route to Teignmouth in Devon, while the Vindo was proceeding to Seville in Spain. 


Both the enforcement branch of the MCA and Port State Control officers were notified of the incident. The MCA is deliberating on whether to launch a formal investigation into the matter. 


A spokesperson from the MCA was unable to provide more information on the events leading up to the accident, or whether regulations had been breached by either ship. 


_


----------

